# Bristol TC recall?



## Geno2 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Anyone aware of a recall by Bristol on their TS compressors, possibly issued to Bryant and Carrier?

I am asking as a Hallowell Acadia owner. This is the compressor used in these units. Hallowell is out of business, so we have no way of getting this info.

Compressors are failing at an alarmingly high rate in the Acadias.

Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks. Gene


----------

